# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Discussion here>> Mcnpro light Box version 1.2.2.9

## mohamed73

*What's new for Mcnlight box version 1.2.2.9?* *New!!* *Hot!!*  *The full list of changes can be found here:*    Improve Android MTK Read info & Write Function (6575 etc)Fixed the big file after read can not save issueCoolSand new Flash ICs addedImprove CoolSand Write FunctionSpreadtrum new Flash ICs added (6530A etc)Spreadtrum 6820/8810 (Add beta boot)Improve Spreadtrum Write Function for new CPUImprove Mstar unlock functionUpdate Box and mobile drivers to support more OS (Bit 32/64)Update Main software to V1.2.2.9Other small report bugs fixed    *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*   As  usual, We recommend that all customers running previous versions now  upgrade to new version which is available for all customers with valid,  To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]! You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade to last version.V1.2.2.8 As Alpha testing Version by customer only, so have not public release.   
Best regards ! 
Mcnbox Team

----------

